# Raleigh fork lock



## Godzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

I just came up with a fresh hangar find Raleigh Sports.
Would like to find an original key for the fork lock. Does anyone have one or a picture of what the key looks like?

Thanks, Godzilla


----------

